# HAARP - Progressive metal feat Dan Foord (sikth)



## HAARP (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi my band HAARP (HAARP (NEW SONG/LAYOUT!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads) have been recording new material with a new lineup including Dan Foord of Sikth fame. We uploaded a new song/layout and would appreciate any feedback!
The song is called Pleiadian Keys and features a guest solo from my drinking buddy Nolly (Red Seas Fire), who I'm sure you'll agree teared it up!
Add us up, message us, spread the word!

Thanks for reading


----------



## Fred (Jan 20, 2010)

Fantastic stuff man, and Nolly did indeed fucking rip! Looking forward to hearing more of this stuff.


----------



## Andii (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome logo. Awesome music. I'm bookmarking your page and I'll be watching.

Not a fan of the screaming though and it's way too loud in the mix, to the point where it covers up the music some.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 20, 2010)

The playing was godly.

I thought the screams were a bit dry though.. Not really my thing.

groovy as fuck.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah I agree the music is great, the screams could use some fine tuning but the cleans were great


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 21, 2010)

Focking terrific stuff.


----------



## NailbombX2 (Jan 21, 2010)

Great stuff guys!
Sean from The Safety Fire did the clean vox part right?
he did an awesome job!
your music is really great,even beyond great
but the only thing that botherd me is your vocalist,
hes good,but sometimes he sounds weak/dry...
I'm sure he can work on it,keep it up guys,you got a really good band and I'll keep watching for your stuff!


----------



## HAARP (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks alot guys, we appreciate the feedback!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2010)

Love the name. Love the artwork. Love the music. Not so crazy about the vocals


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 21, 2010)

Nick just sent me a message on facebook asking me what I think... I didn't realise Dan Fucking Foord was their drummer!


----------



## defchime (Jan 21, 2010)

man, the "cunts" on rivers of gore pretentious'd the fuck outta ur post on there lol. I kinda liked it up until the clean vocals...definitely not the kinda thing I like to hear. 

Once I get my musics recorded im not even goinna post it on there lol.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 21, 2010)

Like it except for the screams


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 22, 2010)

Dan fucking Foord is insaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne
Instantly recognizable style if you ask me, he's one of the few guys who can play these insane Drumkit from Hell rhythms with brutal feeling.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm going to agree with most people here. Fucking KILLER music, definatly dig the singing, but the scream/yell doesn't really work


----------



## HAARP (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback! 
I understand the vocals aren't everyones cup o' tea however we made a conscious effort to stray from the norm of low/high death vocals usually heard in this style for a more distinct yell/shout. Whether or not it works is down to personal taste but we dig it!


----------



## Metalus (Jan 25, 2010)

HAARP said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> I understand the vocals aren't everyones cup o' tea however we made a conscious effort to stray from the norm of low/high death vocals usually heard in this style for a more distinct yell/shout. Whether or not it works is down to personal taste but we dig it!



Dude ur stuff is SICK. When is the EP/Album coming out?

Props to Nolly for the kickass solo


----------



## Snorelax (Jan 25, 2010)

This is some great stuff... really diggin Pleiadian Keys. I think the vocals fit very well with the music. 
And a +1 on the ep/album. I can't wait to hear more


----------



## ryzorzen (Jan 25, 2010)

great song! i don't mind the vox, but they could be lowered in the mix by a db or two, just so some of that insane use of instrumental textures could stand out some more.


----------



## zindrome (Jan 26, 2010)

that just made mush out of my brain
wonderful stuff!!


----------



## HAARP (Jan 26, 2010)

Metalus said:


> When is the EP/Album coming out?



We're in talks with a few labels to release an album this summer so hopefully not too long but we will be uploading a new song in a few weeks so stay in touch!


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm so into this!
Friend request sent!


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 1, 2010)

Was a pleasure recording these guys, awesome musicians! Really looking forward for everyone to hear the rest of the tracks!


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 3, 2010)

Bump for a good friend and an awesome band!


----------



## WoodenAshtray (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome stuff indeed, me likey mucho.


----------



## HAARP (Feb 9, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Bump for a good friend and an awesome band!



Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------

